# Briggs and Stratton outboard



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

Any comments on their outboard motor. THey have a 5 HP I dont know if theres any higher hp. 
Anyone have one or heard anything positive or negative about them.
should they just stick to lawnmowers?
Thanks


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

theyve been round for a very long time so therefore i givm a shot


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Keep in mind...*

Listed for freshwater use only...

No water pump...

Pretty sure the exhaust is routed above the water (going to sound like a lawnmower on the back of your boat)...

Seems they came out in 2002...here is a link:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?docid=75387


----------

